# Some prime photo thieves that are fighting...



## Didereaux (Apr 16, 2015)

SJK Photography aka Picture This by Stacie Klein in Delray Beach Florida Stop Stealing Photos

Apparently this woman and her boyfriend when caught wholesale stealing others works has done the incredible...they started a war.    Start with the link and then follow it up.  a fairly good summary/update is at the following.
Topic Copyright infringers gone MAD You Are Not a Photographer Exposing fauxtographers since 2011

..be prepared to spend some time on this one!


----------



## jake337 (Apr 17, 2015)

That's some crazy **** right there.


----------



## Austin Greene (Apr 17, 2015)

Hope I never have to deal with this ****. People are insane. Stealing **** and thinking it's ok.


----------



## jake337 (Apr 17, 2015)

Did you read the whole thing?   Now they are creating Facebook sites like the one below Just to attack those who agreed with photostealers.  They had one of @Trever1t  timages on there the other day.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 17, 2015)

I guess they're not interested in running a photography business.


----------



## TheDrumsTheDrums (May 7, 2015)

That's off the CHAIN cazy.


----------



## Forkie (May 7, 2015)

I think I've read about this before, but I'm not sure where to start on that link - it's a bit confusing.  Should I be reading from the top down or from the bottom up?


----------



## jake337 (May 7, 2015)

Forkie said:


> I think I've read about this before, but I'm not sure where to start on that link - it's a bit confusing.  Should I be reading from the top down or from the bottom up?



Start with the top link.   Then the bottom link.


----------



## 480sparky (May 7, 2015)

The bottom link is no longer valid.



> *This Can't Be Good!*
> Sorry, but you are looking for something that isn't here. We must have messed something up!


----------



## Braineack (May 7, 2015)

tl;dr


----------



## jowensphoto (May 8, 2015)

480sparky said:


> The bottom link is no longer valid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here. Any other links?


----------



## jowensphoto (May 8, 2015)

sparky - click top link, not the second one.


----------



## 480sparky (May 8, 2015)

jowensphoto said:


> sparky - click top link, not the second one.



I did.  Just pointing out the second link doesn't work.


----------



## kdthomas (May 18, 2015)

Makes me wonder about ever putting a business on FB. 

But ... I probably will someday when I get the chops to possibly make it 

 ... but DANG ...


----------



## kdthomas (May 18, 2015)

You know though ... And I'm just free-associating and throwing things out there that are probably worthless ...

I wonder if there's a cryptographic solution to prove an image is yours. Hmmm ... if your public key is out there, and you sign an image ... couldn't that go a long way to prove it's yours?


----------

